# What to get my wife?



## Max C. (Aug 21, 2007)

So I have let her try my Mosin M38 in .308 (my personal favorite), old Winchester Model 100 Semi in .308 and Marlin 30/30. I grew in a family that believed in .30 and up. She ran a box through the 30.30 and just didn't like it. "Too much kick", she said. She's about 135lbs. and not a stranger to the M16, M4 carbine and M60 machine gun.

I'm thinking she may need a .243 or a .270 maybe. Maybe in semi to take some energy off the shoulder and leave it in the spring. Maybe try to find an SKS and pop it in a synthetic stock to lighten the load? Is it possibly as easy as putting a good decelerator pad on my 30/30?

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

get her a 243.theyre great for small people cauz you said she only ways 135lbs.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Max

Welcome to the forum. Here is a thread to read:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22605

Go with a Model 700 ADL Youth Synthetic in *.243* caliber. Here is a link to that gun: 
http://www.gunshopfinder.com/remington/ ... cyouth.asp

Use the 100 grain bullets and you are golden. The gun is tough, good handling, cheap, ammo is cheap and you can't go wrong with that caliber for a woman. She'll love shooting the gun, and very quickly be shooting tight groups. Confidence in her own shooting ability will be huge to getting her hooked!

Use the money you save on the gun and get her the best quality scope you can possibly afford.... 

:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Max, If you are considering a new gun/cartridge, I would suggest a .260 or 7mm-08 Remington loaded with a premium bonded bullet of some type. The recoil is generally on par with the .243, but you are able to use a heavier bullet.
Unlike many, I tend to regard the .243 as more of an expert's cartridge, than one always appropriate for new shooters. My view in this regard, is due to the use of "bargain" ammunition. If you do decide on a .243, using a controlled expansion bullet will make it a much more effective round, more likely to turn unforseen, poor shot placement into a positive experience.
Good hunting, 
Burl


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The 7-08 has been a pleasent surprise. I just can't believe how little recoil they develop. I've been fiddling with one this summer/fall and it's been a joy to shoot. 120TSX's @ 3000fps shooting 3/4" or better 3 shot 100yd groups and nearly 0 recoil. I'm a BIG fan of the 270Win but if someone concerned with recoil wanted my suggestion, based on my rangework this summer 7-08 would be my #1 recomendation!

Same could likely easily be said for the 260 as well, but I don't have the personal experience to laud it too.

Edited to add:

I've been working with a Wby Vanguard Youth 20" bbl. Some young reletive of mine is going to have a hellish nice package to use come deer season.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I still think the best low recoiling round out there for deer is the 250 savage. You can load it up with 120gr bullets at about 2700fps, great penatration. If smaller bullets are needed, the 100gr partition works wonders. With 75-85gr bullets, you have a great fur gun. A 257 Roberts is almost as good. For some reason every 243 I have had seemed to be louder to me ears than the 250 or 257 with bullets traveling at simular speeds


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

10gauge slug gun :lol:


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

.243


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

My daughter hunted with me since she was 11 till she decided that "girls don't hunt if they like boys"...lol I bought a Ruger M77 Compact in .243 for her and she loved it. This gun is only 35" long and only wieghs a little over 5# with the scope. She could carry it all day. Great gun, I use it now. I like it better than any gun I've shot.


----------



## handyman (Oct 22, 2007)

I kill all my deer now with a 223rem bolt gun (15 deer so far). I thought it might be too small till I tried it. I've killed deer up to 350 yards away with it. They don't run any further after bing shot one time with it than they would if they were shot with my 7mag (before I got rid of it). The 223 doesn't even have to be shouldered to fire it. I've shot it like a bazoka and the stock might have moved an inch on my shoulder. :lol: It aint loud. It's just a very friendly gun to shoot and an all arround perfect round for killing the 80 to 200 pound deer arround here. All shots with any kind of gun have to be well placed. The 223 is cheep to shoot and she will enjoy shooting it very much.

If she is shooting at distances less than 150 yards a 357 magnum lever action rifle works really good to. I got a Rossi 357 lever action rifle at a flea market about five years ago and I've found it is a very good gun to carry in the woods. The 145 grain bullets always wind up just under the hyde on the opposite side of where I was standing when I shot the deer. It kicks less than the 223 and sounds like a cap going off compared to the 223.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

7mm-08 is a great deer gun,accurate low recoil,deadly. Shoot 140 gr. accubonds can't go wrong.


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

.243...... Just took my 265 pound buck at 300+ yards.....
GPS measured 980 feet. with 17 feet accuracy.
It was looking right towards me with it's nose right even with it's brisket.....
I shot threw its nose....threw its brisket......
took out heart..damaged lungs, and liver......
Dropped dead in its tracks and never moved a muscle.
I bet that hurt.......
and people say a .243 ain't a deer rifle.....
Dam..........


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

When my son gets big enough. I will be getting him a 7mm 08. It just looks like a hard cartridge to beat.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My Mom shoots a Ruger M77 in .250 Savage and loves it. There's almost no noticeable recoil and it's incredibly light. My Mom's going to let me shoot it this use year because I haven't gotten my .338 sighted in this year. Straight shooter and a joy to handle. By the way, I'm 5'3 and 115lbs.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I highly recomend a 260 rem or a 7mm-08 they are both a 308 case necked down very little recoil on either of them. I have killed many deer and antelope with y 260 and also 2 elk. my dad has shot many deer and antelope and 1 elk with his 7-08. both guns performed excellent.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm just curious as to where you got a Mosin in .308. 7.62x54 is a rimmed cartridge, so it's not just a matter of re-barreling it. I've got an M38 in the original 7.62x54r... I'd hunt with it, if the safety wasn't such a royal pain.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

From a chick's point of view: I've shot many guns ranging from .22's to 7mm. For the past 4 years I've been shooting a Tikka T3 25-06 and love it. The Tikkas are extremely light to carry and I had my stock cut down and ordered a shortened barrel so it is easier to swing (I do the same with my shotguns). I'm only 5'2 so I literally cannot pull up a full barreled gun.

I mainly hunted with a 22.250 my first couple seasons, and that was okay, but w/o ballistics (even sometimes w/ ballistics) it just didn't have the knockdown power and I'd be resorted to doing a lot of tracking even on a good shot. What I did like was the speed of the gun.

I used my mom's .243 lever action Browning for some time, but I really didn't like the lever and always feared the gun would go off unexpectedly (2 years ago a friend shot herself in the leg trying to get the gun on safe with the same kind of gun.) Again, this caliber seemed to be just too "girlish and wussy" to me.

I love the 25-06 because it's still fast (unlike a .270) and it has the knock down power for a large buck, but won't blow too big of a hole in a small doe. The only problem with mine is that it can kick pretty good. It kicks far more than my husband's 7mm, but his also has the boss system on it. But, when it comes down to it and you're in the field taking an actual shot - you don't feel the kick and you don't hear the bang.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If you are thinking the boss system is reducing recoil, it doesn't. Is it possbile that you are confusing a boss and a muzzle brake?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, I mistyped.


----------

